# TV LCD SEIKI Modelo SC324FB se apaga a los 3 segundos



## Pikiru (May 11, 2015)

Al dar orden de encendido aparece la marca de la tv y sin video ni sonido y se apaga y con un brillo poco opaco. Esta tv es china ...


----------



## pandacba (May 11, 2015)

Si las tensiones de fuente son correctas, proba quitando la memoria y comenta que sucede


----------



## Pikiru (May 12, 2015)

Los voltajes de la fuente son correctos, quito la eeprom y no enciende la tv

Donde estara la falla? Los voltajes de la fuente estan bien, estara fallando la placa donde esta el sintonizador?


----------



## pandacba (May 13, 2015)

Puede quenecesites una eprom pregrabada


----------



## yordeynisgh (Mar 12, 2020)

SEIKI SE32HY10

Hola, vi la fecha del articulo y es vieja, pero se trata de un TV de la misma Marc, este TV un día los leds no funcionaron más, inocentemente cambio todos los leds y pongo en el TV y los rompió instantáneamente. volvi a cambiar y conecte el Voltímetro y en el momento de encendido y 120V DC, claro que los rompe, busque el Datasheet del controlador de la funete de los leds y realice según sus carculos para 71V dc, y perfecto, cuando monto todo de nuevo, los leds encienden pero como que no prende el TV, es decir, no representa ni la marca, el led cambia de apagado a encendido, los leds de la pantalla enciende pero no representa nada, si conectas la PC a el, sigue encendido si lo quitas se apaga a los pocos segundos. sera lo que dices *pandacba*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 12, 2020)

yordeynisgh dijo:


> el led cambia de apagado a encendido, los leds de la pantalla encienden pero no representa nada


Verifica la existencia de señales LVDS y los voltajes básicos de operación en la tarjeta T-CON
No creo que sea problema con la memoria SPI Flash, pero de cualquier forma adjunto el dump.


----------



## yordeynisgh (Abr 16, 2020)

*H*ola a todos.
*M*e siento mal por los errores que cometemos.

*D*esistimos de aquel TV, compramos otro TV y a los pocos días se rompió un leds, desarm*é* y me puse a cambiarlo y cuando reemplazo el leds, me equivoqu*é* *e* invertí la cinta que va para el display*.
P*or muy rápido que apagu*é*, todos sale en negro y pestañea un color azul una sola vez cada vez que lo enciendo.

*¿Q*u*é *puede haberse roto*?* *¿L*a placa donde est*á* todo junto o la plaquita que est*á* conectada al display*?*

P.D. *P*ens*é* que en la anterior me hab*í*a equivocado, pero el conector no me deja invertirla, ah*í* es donde est*á* mi duda ahora*.

¿Q*u*é* estar*á *pasando*?*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 16, 2020)

Si la pantalla lleva un solo cable flexible no pasa nada si se invierte porque únicamente tiene pistas por un lado.
Si lleva dos o más y se cambian de lugar, sí puede haber problemas porque tienen señales y voltajes diferentes.
Ahora, si por cualquier motivo hubo un cruce de pistas entre la tarjeta T-CON y el display, los chips COF del display son los más afectados, y si alguno se dañó, adiós televisor.

Si el TV era nuevo y comprado en tienda, debiste hacer válida la garantía.
Te recomiendo que mejor estudies electrónica si quieres seguir intentando reparar televisores.


----------



## yordeynisgh (Abr 17, 2020)

Eso es lo que quiero, estudiar electrónica. Pero no tengo ninguna bibliografía de TV, y te digo que los técnicos que saben no te enseñan lo que quieres. Uno debe aprender para salir afuera. Pero bueno ya veré que hago. Seguiré buscando.


----------



## Lalosm (Dic 4, 2021)

Buenos dias, mi smart tv Seiki enciende pero a los pocos segundos se apaga, pero esto pasa solo en tv normal, ya que enseguida que enciende si entro a Netflix o Youtube ya no se apaga, que es lo que puede estar sucediendo ?


----------



## Chekole (Dic 8, 2021)

Lalosm dijo:


> Buenos dias, mi smart tv Seiki enciende pero a los pocos segundos se apaga, pero esto pasa solo en tv normal, ya que enseguida que enciende si entro a Netflix o Youtube ya no se apaga, que es lo que puede estar sucediendo ?


Mi TV seiki también hace lo mismo, debe ser alguna actualización defectuosa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2021)

Chekole dijo:


> debe ser



O sea que ni sabés si se actualizó o no  ?


----------

